# The Metabo Battery Saga



## Buffalo21 (May 5, 2020)

For the last 5 yrs or so I’ve been using a 4-1/2”, 18v Metabo grinder, I own 6, 3 in the service truck and 3 in the shop (wire wheel, flap wheel, thin slicing wheel) as I hate stopping to change wheels. After incredibly hard usage one of the batteries, decided its expiration date has arrived, the search for a new battery commenced.

I hate internet buying, so I checked all of the local sources, one was completely out, one had only the small 2.0Ah batteries, the third was expecting batteries in the next shipment, but all were called for and finally the fourth supplier (my LWS) had the 5Ah batteries in stock. They sold them in the factory double pack and the price was heart stopping, but then the story takes a strange twist, they told me I could buy a new complete grinder kit (grinder, 2 batteries, charger and tote bag) for only $6 more than the 2-pack of batteries. It took about 10 seconds to decide which way to go. Maybe some promo or sales program, don’t care, it worked for me.

When I bought the original grinder, I seriously doubted whether I’d really use it, but they became incredibly handy, I still use the trusty corded Metabo grinders, for serious, continued work, but for that quick 5 minute job, the cordless grinders are hard to beat


----------



## Z2V (May 5, 2020)

The Metabo grinders are great tools. I’ve used them for years also. You could possibly get new cells put in your expired battery if there it a battery store in your area


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 5, 2020)

Z2V said:


> The Metabo grinders are great tools. I’ve used them for years also. You could possibly get new cells put in your expired battery if there it a battery store in your area



every battery I had rebuilt, failed within a month, to me, not worth the time or the effort


----------



## Z2V (May 5, 2020)

That sucks. I’ve actually had pretty good luck having them rebuilt.
That was a heck of a deal you got on the kit though.


----------



## matthewsx (May 5, 2020)

Interesting, I decided to look up what a Hitachi 18v grinder would cost since I use my Harbor Freight 4 1/2" grinders all the time and I standardized on Hitachi 18v stuff years ago.

What?

Same tools, just changed the name....

Thanks for the heads up  

John


----------



## Dhal22 (May 6, 2020)

Metabo makes a great grinder.   In my line of work,  different brands stand out with different tools.   As a plumber I use absolutely nothing but Ridgid for hand, threading, etc tools.   Battery powered tools,  generally I use Dewalt.   For whatever reason Milwaukee makes the best porta band saw,  Bosch makes the best electric jackhammer,  Hilti makes the best rotary hammers,  etc etc. 

NOTHING cuts better than the metabo thin slicing wheel,  nothing.   Don't know,  just the way things are.


----------



## Z2V (May 6, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> Metabo makes a great grinder.   In my line of work,  different brands stand out with different tools.   As a plumber I use absolutely nothing but Ridgid for hand, threading, etc tools.   Battery powered tools,  generally I use Dewalt.   For whatever reason Milwaukee makes the best porta band saw,  Bosch makes the best electric jackhammer,  Hilti makes the best rotary hammers,  etc etc.
> 
> NOTHING cuts better than the metabo thin slicing wheel,  nothing.   Don't know,  just the way things are.



I couldn’t agree more


----------



## Boswell (May 6, 2020)

Recently bought a  Dewalt cordless grinder and love not having to deal with the cord. I can see another one in my future. Picked Dewalt because 1. I have been happy with the other Dewalt cordless tools I have. 2. I have an investment in Dewalt batteries and don't want to deal with multiple brands of batteries.


----------

